# ANY NEWS ON SHELDON SCHLECHT



## gooseripper (Mar 28, 2004)

Any new news on the case against sheldon schlecht ? If he is in fact guilty he will burn in hell forever. The bad thing is for the little girl sh ewill never foget and neither will the locals. Whether she took alcohol or not she is the victim. Everyone here should say a prayer for her every night till they hang that bastard. Everyone keep this topic up and keep us all informed.

The sick thing is he has four wonderful children and a wife. they are also losers in this whole deal. Except for his wife she was not too friendly.

I used to be affiliated with that no count p.o.s. until he damn near got us thrown in jail for guiding illegally, had to go to court and the whole damn thing was a mess. He screwed me on a deal and I told him that it would all come around !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I live 15 hours away keep us all informed.

Im OUT-------------


----------



## sunshine (Nov 4, 2005)

You for 1 gooseripper should mind your own business! Sheldon is being falsely accused because of the ND Game and Fish wanting to shut down his business! I would recommend hunting in Streeter and staying at Sheldon's anytime! ND Game & Fish has a serious problem with out of state hunters and they really need to get over it and move on!  [/b][/b]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sheldon was falsely accused for being with that girl??? Hasn't he already found guilty in the court of law and served about half of his time?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sheldon's crimes remind me of a theory on cockroaches. If you see one there are likely hundreds.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

sunshine said:


> Sheldon is being falsely accused because of the ND Game and Fish wanting to shut down his business!


????  ????


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm with ya sunshine, just don't see why all these haters are piling on the fine upstanding citizen of ND who brings in all that clean money, not to mention how he promotes the prairie lifestyle.

We all know that the sex with the 14 year old was consentual so what was the big deal. Never did figure why he plead guilty to that one.
All the game violations are just some witchhunt if you ask you me, they are out to get him plain and simple. I just don't get it. :eyeroll:

Oh well, you do what you can on your end and I'll do what I can here....


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

He is a wonderful human being... For convicted rapist.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Consent or not, having sex with a 14 year old is ethicly and morally WRONG...and against the law.

Sheldon has allot to answer for, he is most certainly not a good citizen let alone sportsman. He may be a good guy in some peoples eyes, but the things he has done he will have to continue to answer for.

You may be able to take the wolf out of the woods, but a wolf is still a wolf. He has committed some very serious crimes that he was given the right of a trial to declare his innocence and was found guilty. There is no excuse or blame transfer for having sex with a 14 year old girl...let alone the game violations he has committed.

Again, this is another way our society allows blame shift to "the system". The funny thing is that it is easy to blame "the system" because "the system" can not defend itself as a person could....so it becomes the whipping boy when people can not own up to their own actions and the consiquences for their actions.

So yes, I hope "the system" and all agencies hunt down and use whatever means necessary, within the law, to bring these peple to justice.

Witch hunt or not...he is what he is even if he is/was a nice fella. There has to be a line in the sand drawn against people that do unethical and immoral acts. The law is there to protect those that can not protect themselves...it makes me sick to my stomach that someone would defend his convictions by calling them a witch hunt.

His rights were protected by a trial, but who is protecting the rights of those that are unable to protect themselves in this case?

Society is a blame shifting mess............


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

He can't be all that bad because from what I understand he is still involved in the business at some capacity. If he was such a big violater certainly he would not be in on the operation let alone walking the streets, NO?

Personally, he should have gotten a better lawyer for that silly rape charge. There is no reason he should have got pegged for that. In Nebraska the legal age is 12 for crying out loud, no big deal, right?

Just one big misunderstanding, lets just all forgive and forget. OK? :lol:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am thinking someone has sniffed too much Buck Droppings-12 is legal, I CRY BS , if that true the FEDS and EVERY PEDOPHILE would be all over Nebraska. Please a 14 year old girl regardless if consentual or not is Statitory(sp) RAPE and is punishable. I have not followed this persons dealings so i cannot talk intelligently about him , all i am going off is the info in this Thread.
I still cry BS that Nebraska is 12 years old and legal :withstupid:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I love sarcasam, 4curl.

I really don't know how anyone can defend this animal. What he did is absolutely disgusting and he will fry in hell.



> You for 1 gooseripper should mind your own business! Sheldon is being falsely accused because of the ND Game and Fish wanting to shut down his business! I would recommend hunting in Streeter and staying at Sheldon's anytime! ND Game & Fish has a serious problem with out of state hunters and they really need to get over it and move on! [/b][/b]


I really wish I could respond to this person in the manner I am feeling right now without getting kicked off. All I can say is those who turn a blind eye to such activities are as bad as the actual abuser and hopefully see a similar fate.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

it is 17 years old in Neb. ... look it up.

I ask you this, only because it matters, what if that was your child with a 38 year old man?

Does consent matter then?

Some things are not able to fall into the "forgive and forget" catagory.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

4Curl you really need to grab the gun and go hunting!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

englishpointer said:


> I am thinking someone has sniffed too much Buck Droppings


Now that is just plum not very nice!! I've been pimpin' your atlases and this is what I git!! :-?



northdakotakid said:


> it is 17 years old in Neb. ... look it up.
> I ask you this, only because it matters, what if that was your child with a 38 year old man?
> Does consent matter then?
> Some things are not able to fall into the "forgive and forget" catagory.


Hey, who are we to judge? Everyone has their downfalls, it's not like he's made a habit of it or anything.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

4curl, be carefull, you could be hired as a lobbist and director for a very *professional* organization. :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No one care about the subject of this thread! Drop it already!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Field Hunter I dissagree with you. By the posts here there are people that want Sheldons terrible actions in public view. I am one of those people. I dont think the pounding should stop until he is out of business. The people all over the United States have a right to know that they are booking hunts with a convicted sexual predator. If you dont like the thread dont visit it.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> englishpointer said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking someone has sniffed too much Buck Droppings


Now that is just plum not very nice!! I've been pimpin' your atlases and this is what I git!! :-?

I appreciate your efforts for a Midland Product, It may have ben a mistake to say that i am sorry.

I should open another name up so i can freely express my feelings on this issue. I am have very strong feelings on Pedophiles and sexual related issues. The views i put down have not ben discussed with my employer, so they may or may not be the companies view.

With all that said i still do not believe that 12 is a legal age in Nebraska and a 14 year old still cannot LEGALLY consent to a sexual thing with someone over 18, these things i know as fact.

Also as i stated i have not researched Sheldons issues , all i was commenting on was the legal age of consentual sex.

I hope i have covered my appoligies to you Curl and hope i have not offened anyone else.

There will be a new name on Nodak for my Personal Views from now on.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Sheldon's Game violations convitions

US fish & wildlife case #39776
Synopis:
Subject a commercial waterfowl guide was cited for 1) Driving off trial on WPA, and 2) cutting a WPA fence. Subject pled not guilty and requested a Magistrate trail. On 3/9/1998 subject was found guilty on both counts.

ND Game & Fish

Citation # 9210588 Commercial guide aiding- violation of law- Guilty
Citation # 9210589 Hunt big game w/o wearing blase orange- Guilty
Citation # 9210594 Hunting from motor vehicle-off estab. trail- Guilty
Citation # 9210595 Carry a loaded firearm in vehicle- Guilty
Citation # 9210597 Drive vehicle off established trail- Guilty
Citation # 9210598 Accomplice to hunting Big game W/O license- Guilty

Shelden and ND G& Fish Food plots

Office of Attorney General
Re: Game & Fish Dept. Wildlife Food Plot Agreement
Dear Mr. Schlecht:
The office of Attorny General has been retained to take whatever legal action may be required to obtain reimbursement or damages for breech of your Wildlife Food Plot Agreement with the North Dakota Game & Fish Department. Unless payment of $1,936. is received or satisfactory payment arrangemets are made within ten days of the date of this letter, we will take legal actions against you without further notice for the collection of the above amount, plus fees, costs and interest allowed by law.

The above letter had to do with G&F food plots. Two were posted, second, one of the food plots which Sheldon certified as planted, sprayed, and cultivated did not exist at all; and lastly, two of the plots were harveted.

There is so much more. Could go on and on. Not to mention pending charges. Starting Nov. 1. He is in prison for the rest of his sentence for Gross sexual imposition and one count of delivering alcohol to a minor.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Add to the above

Poaching Spawning Northern Pike with his kids this spring

Illegal Taking of Big game with clients on the Standing Rock Indian Reservation.

And the Business still has a G/O License?

Bob


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Dang straight people need to know about this. It is not like we are talking in acqusations here it is convictions. How would you feel if you and your wife and say 2 daughters 14 and 15 were going to go on a hunt and you hired this guy without knowing his past. That evening you and the misses take a trip up to the local bar for a few drinks and you leave your daughters alone. The only person they know in this town is the guide they used that day. It could easily turn out to be a bad situation.

My opinion and the laws opinion, a 38 yo individual has sex with a 14 yo you are a sex offender plain and simple there is no gray area here it is black and white.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Obviously this guy is a loser. I cant even believe some guy(4curl) can think having sex with a 14 year old is right!! How could anyone defend this guy, even if he has done good things in the past. Even if you dont think its right, but maybe its not bad enough to get punished, your nuts. And i really hope you werent in nebraska thinking you were doing a good thing. keep it clean...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

englishpointer said:


> I appreciate your efforts for a Midland Product, It may have ben a mistake to say that i am sorry.


Don't be sorry, I found it to be pretty damn funny. I have been facetious all along, the boys had it figured right from the get go. I would never side with the likes of a Sheldon Schlect let alone anyone in the resource prostitute arena.

I was hoping to bait a few more SS supporters out but it seems his posse is getting a little on the small side.

And don't change your screen name either, your opinions are valued as who we know you to be. Don't worry about offending me, I am the definition of thick skin. :lol: :lol:


----------

